# What is the strongest wood glue



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey gang, ive got a dresser/armoire that the door has pooped of its hinges, so it has caused some damage to the wood, id like to glue the wood back. What should i use, wood glue ? JB Weld? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would not use JB Weld on wood.

The "yellow" glue (PVA) such as Titebond I or II or III is what I would use is there is a decent surface.

With a tight fitting joint the PVA glue is stronger than the wood.

If there is not a decent surface, or some gaps, you would be better off using epoxy.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I would not use JB Weld on wood.
> 
> The "yellow" glue (PVA) such as Titebond I or II or III is what I would use is there is a decent surface.
> 
> ...



never heard of PVA glue? Isnt JB weld a epoxy?
Thanks.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

V-wiz said:


> never heard of PVA glue? Isnt JB weld a epoxy?
> Thanks.


Do some research, here is a linky.

http://www.titebond.com/titebond_wood_glues.aspx


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Gorilla wood glue. IMO


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess i can try the Titebond.. I shouldn't have bought the Elmer's glue few weeks back.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JB Weld is a type of epoxy. Not the best adhesive for wood. For most well mated wood parts, white glues (PVA), or yellow glues (aliphatic resin) will work. White or yellow glues are the easiest to use as they are single part glues.










 







.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> JB Weld is a type of epoxy. Not the best adhesive for wood. For most well mated wood parts, white glues (PVA), or yellow glues (aliphatic resin) will work. White or yellow glues are the easiest to use as they are single part glues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. Do you think there would be a suggnificant difference between Titebond and Elmer's glue?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

V-wiz said:


> Thank you. Do you think there would be a suggnificant difference between Titebond and Elmer's glue?


White for white...yellow for yellow...not much. Why... do you have one of them?









 







.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> White for white...yellow for yellow...not much. Why... do you have one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have the Elmer's wood glue at home, so if i dont have to buy Titebond id rather not.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

V-wiz said:


> I already have the Elmer's wood glue at home, so if i dont have to buy Titebond id rather not.


Elmer's is fine if the broken part fits OK. Clamp the repair as best you can. Wipe off excess glue (squeeze out) with a damp (with water) rag. Do you have a picture showing the damage?









 







.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Elmer's is fine if the broken part fits OK. Clamp the repair as best you can. Wipe off excess glue (squeeze out) with a damp (with water) rag. Do you have a picture showing the damage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not at the moment but i can get that later tonight. This might be a stupid question but has anyone mixed Loctite glue with wood glue. Mix and pour? Loctite is very strong.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

V-wiz said:


> Not at the moment but i can get that later tonight. This might be a stupid question but has anyone mixed Loctite glue with wood glue. Mix and pour? Loctite is very strong.


I would not mix glues. You cannot predict if one product will impact the other.

So pick a glue and use that one.

Elmers and Titebond are water cleanup.

Gorilla glue is acetone cleanup and do not get any on your hands, or you will have black marks which take ages to wear off.

Epoxy is acetone cleanup.

I am not familiar with the Loctite glue.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

"Gorilla glue is acetone cleanup and do not get any on your hands, or you will have black marks which take ......."
Gorilla also has a PVA glue like Titebond.
Bill


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Loctite makes some epoxy glues, and superglue, but I don't think they make anything suitable for this kind of repair. The CA glue (superglue) may work, but it isn't the right glue for this type of repair. A simple white or yellow wood glue is your best bet. That Elmer's wood glue you have would be my suggestion.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Elmers Carpenters Glue is the only PVA glue that I have noticed any difference in. It's possible I just got a bad batch but I found it had about half the strength so I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

The door popped (or pooped? :smile off it's hinges; does that mean the door is cracked where the hinges screw into it? Or are the holes blown out where the screws thread in?

Asking because that's 2 different fixes. For a cracked door, yes glue and clamp it to fix it. If the holes are blown out, depending on how bad they're blown out, the best fix is to drill, then glue dowels, then reinstall hinges. If it's both cracked and has blown out hinge holes, then do both but glue and clamp first.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Gorilla wood glue. IMO


I have sworn to never buy Gorilla again. That was before you mentioned Gorilla wood glue. That's the first time I ever heard that there _was_ a Gorilla wood glue. I suppose, to be fair, I should try it sometime but if it isn't water-cleanup I don't think I will. I have great success with the TiteBond glues so why change a winner?


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

mattk8715 said:


> The door popped (or pooped? :smile off it's hinges; does that mean the door is cracked where the hinges screw into it? Or are the holes blown out where the screws thread in?
> 
> Asking because that's 2 different fixes. For a cracked door, yes glue and clamp it to fix it. If the holes are blown out, depending on how bad they're blown out, the best fix is to drill, then glue dowels, then reinstall hinges. If it's both cracked and has blown out hinge holes, then do both but glue and clamp first.



LMAO, my mistake. The frame of the armoire where the hinges screw onto has cracked, so not the door but the frame the door is installed onto. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> I shouldn't have bought the Elmer's glue few weeks back.

Which Elmer's glue did you purchase? They make a PVA (yellow glue) called Carpenter's Glue. It's virtually identical to Titebond II PVA adhesive. In other words you could use it for your repair.


----------



## V-wiz (Jul 31, 2012)

HowardAcheson said:


> >>>> I shouldn't have bought the Elmer's glue few weeks back.
> 
> Which Elmer's glue did you purchase? They make a PVA (yellow glue) called Carpenter's Glue. It's virtually identical to Titebond II PVA adhesive. In other words you could use it for your repair.



Thats the one i have.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*2 kind's of gorilla glue*

one is one that look's like syrup color and foam's out the joint . The other one is white and doesn't foam. That is the one i use along with titebond 2 or 3 depen's .


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I've seen the Gorilla wood glue. But it is much easier to grab the Titebond III until someone says the Gorilla wood glue is worth buying. 

I went from TBII to TBIII and I am not going back or changing until something better comes along.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

VIFmike said:


> I've seen the Gorilla wood glue. But it is much easier to grab the Titebond III until someone says the Gorilla wood glue is worth buying.
> 
> I went from TBII to TBIII and I am not going back or changing until something better comes along.


You've seen it, but it's easier to grab the tight bond. 
I've used them all. Tight bond is good glue. It's the most common I believe for woodworking. 
But I like gorilla ( wood glue ) it has a fast initial tack. Just my preference no other reason. 
Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You've seen it, but it's easier to grab the tight bond.
> I've used them all. Tight bond is good glue. It's the most common I believe for woodworking.
> But I like gorilla ( wood glue ) it has a fast initial tack. Just my preference no other reason.
> Don't knock it until you try it.


Coupla things.... Did I understand above that the Gorilla wood glue is acetone cleanup? Or was that the other (foaming) kind?

Also, I was under the impression that TiteBond II and III were an aliphatic resin glue. Can someone straighten me out on that? Thanks...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jlmarta said:


> Coupla things.... Did I understand above that the Gorilla wood glue is acetone cleanup? Or was that the other (foaming) kind?
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that TiteBond II and III were an aliphatic resin glue. Can someone straighten me out on that? Thanks...



The PDF for TB II lists it as a HPVA. *Other sources list it as...Formulated with a unique poly-aliphatic resin polymer for Type* *II* .For TB III the PDF lists it as a crosslink PVA. Could be these are exceptions.

From Wiki: *Hobbyists commonly use polyvinyl acetate (PVA), also known as "white glue" or "hobby and craft", and aliphatic resin emulsion, commonly referred to as "carpenter's glue" or "Yellow glue", which has similar relative ultimate strength*. The two have different grip characteristics before initial set, with PVAs exhibiting more slip during assembly and yellow glue having more initial grip. PVAs are non-toxic and very easy to use, but hard to repair since nothing else sticks well to the hardened glue.[7] PVAs will creep under constant load.









 







.


----------

